# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  NZ optics repair.

## rewd

I remember reading a thread about some older fella from wellington who repairs optics, can some one please give me his details.My problem is the reticle in my kahles kx seems to have rotated.When the cross hairs are vertical the adjustment turrets are not.Any thoughts?

----------


## res

Willhelm arms and optics in Christchurch could be worth a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Dont kahles have a warranty?

----------


## Shamus

Andrew Rackstraw in Upper Hutt

----------


## matagouri

I would be getting onto the NZ agents for kahles. Go onto kahles website and track them down from there.  Have dealt with the nz agents before "hokitika asia trading" or whatever there called these days, same guys that bring leupold into nz.

Can attest they are bloody good guys to deal with.......

----------


## rewd

Will try that,but don't have purchase receipt.Can but try though.
Kilwell are the agents,have emailed them will see how that goes.

----------


## Gibo

> I would be getting onto the NZ agents for kahles. Go onto kahles website and track them down from there.  Have dealt with the nz agents before "hokitika asia trading" or whatever there called these days, same guys that bring leupold into nz.
> 
> Can attest they are bloody good guys to deal with.......


If that's the case I have the number and email. @rewd PM if you want the NZ.ASIA contacts

----------


## Clint Ruin

Nz aisa are no longer the agents . As already stated Kilwell are now the importers .

Their warranty department is normally quite efficient .

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Andrew Rackstraw in Upper Hutt


that's the guy I sent him an old  school  Redfield 24x ao target scope that I brought from an estate for $20 had mould growing inside but apart from that in good condition 
$80 gave me new lens's and a full service came back as new back within 2 weeks awesome service

----------


## Phill243

Contact kahles direct mate . I had a bad experience with kilwell . I only just got my kahles back . Was told it would take 6 weeks turn around . Kahles also told me it was 4 to 5 weeks at their end .the scope took 15 weeks to get back . The guy I delt with at kilwell was difficult to get hold of and there was a lack of communication. I sent the scope for a warranty issue and asked for glass to be replaced as well regardless of cost as it was pretty scratched . I was happy to pay for glass. Kahles replaced the objective for free but the communication between kilwell and kahles didn't happen as I got a scope back that still has a scratched lense at the eye box. And kilwell have seemed to put all the blame on kahles but every time I did talk to the guy at kilwell he had a different story as to when the scope left for Austria . Over all happy to have my scope back fixed but very dissapointed it took so long and the lack of customer service and communication. Now I have a scope that has one good and one average lense and really don't want to send it away for another 15 weeks.

----------


## rewd

Have had contact with Kilwell,they require me to send the scope to them via a gun shop as I do not have an account with them,they then contact Austria to determine the age of the scope for warranty purposes.Not keen on this so have emailed Austria re the age of scope.
If still under warranty will go that way if not will look up Mr Rackstraw.

----------


## kotuku

yearsago ,pre earthquake days,i got richard wilhems to refit 30/30reticles to a bentley 4x40 and a bentley 4x28scope i had.yeah yeah POS..POS says all you self proclaimers but after this and fullservice $85.00IIRC he told me with reasoanble care they would last me.
two things -The bentley4x40 recently expired after 30yrs+on my .303 and the other is ona little airrifle i gave to a mate.he regularly deals to winged pests on his propertyand assures me its as deadly as ever.
I'll swear by Richard,pricewise and for expertise.
You see i use budget scopes on my rifles(budget also)but ive never heard an animal complain yet. god knows how many possums rabbits etc ive shot night/day over the years with a wee toz17and a 4x28nikko tiara scope later replaced by a tasco 4x40.like certain members on here taking the piss out of me over my escort shotty.
if Im on song then it lowers the curtains on any bird large or smalland likewise furry shit.
what you fancy is your choice (your fucking wallet too) but at the end its the projectile that does the bis whichever way.

----------


## gadgetman

> yearsago ,pre earthquake days,i got richard wilhems to refit 30/30reticles to a bentley 4x40 and a bentley 4x28scope i had.yeah yeah POS..POS says all you self proclaimers but after this and fullservice $85.00IIRC he told me with reasoanble care they would last me.
> two things -The bentley4x40 recently expired after 30yrs+on my .303 and the other is ona little airrifle i gave to a mate.he regularly deals to winged pests on his propertyand assures me its as deadly as ever.
> I'll swear by Richard,pricewise and for expertise.
> You see i use budget scopes on my rifles(budget also)but ive never heard an animal complain yet. god knows how many possums rabbits etc ive shot night/day over the years with a wee toz17and a 4x28nikko tiara scope later replaced by a tasco 4x40.like certain members on here taking the piss out of me over my escort shotty.
> if Im on song then it lowers the curtains on any bird large or smalland likewise furry shit.
> what you fancy is your choice (your fucking wallet too) but at the end its the projectile that does the bis whichever way.


I shall continue to take the proverbial out of the escort. Feel free to take it out of my mighty Gun City 870 (about the only shottie I can hit anything with) and my quiet camo thermals. I can vouch for the effectiveness of the escort too.

----------


## rewd

Nothing wrong with budget stuff love using my Norincos & Baikals & Zastavas & my Toz17 but also get that extra kick out of using my Brnos & Sakos be it with more caution.Enjoy the process of polishing/smoothing the edges off and personalizing  the budget things which I dare not do with the more expensive ones.Whatever floats ya boat and works for you,screw the snobs who look down their noses.

----------


## rewd

Heard back from Kahles,they will repair my scope for free(as long as it was not damaged in a fall).
They also dated an old scope for me at 1962-63 and this oldie is still clear and sharp and doing sterling service for me.
I do have to send it through Kilwells and they were also prompt with a reply so fingers crossed it doesn't leave me without my favorite rifle for too long.
Thanks for the replies guys it did give me some other options.

----------


## kotuku

actually Allan Pegley started NZ trading in hokitika because IIRC kahles scopes were the only units that consistently stood up to the conditions experienced in helicopter deer recovery shooting and from talking to some of those shooters it was go go go regardless of circumstance.I remember seeing one FN whose kahles scope looked like it had been washed in a bloody concrete mixer ,then dried in a heap of cowguts.in this blokes hands it was still 100%deadly though.
gadgetman-you could perhaps travell to wellington and leave the GC870 propped against the pisspot in the beehive dunnies.that should cause suitable consternation!!

----------


## gadgetman

> actually Allan Pegley started NZ trading in hokitika because IIRC kahles scopes were the only units that consistently stood up to the conditions experienced in helicopter deer recovery shooting and from talking to some of those shooters it was go go go regardless of circumstance.I remember seeing one FN whose kahles scope looked like it had been washed in a bloody concrete mixer ,then dried in a heap of cowguts.in this blokes hands it was still 100%deadly though.
> gadgetman-you could perhaps travell to wellington and leave the GC870 propped against the pisspot in the beehive dunnies.that should cause suitable consternation!!


I'd probably need to shovel the handguns aside to make space.

----------


## Puffin

Andrew Rackstraw Instruments Ltd
rackstraw@paradise.net.nz
(04) 970 3707
(021) 299 6788
Recommended.

----------

